# Luxer's Artwork of Adventures



## LuxerWap (Apr 29, 2017)

...You guys really want me to get back into art, huh?

...Okay, fine. It's something I love to do, really, but I'm so terrible at furry art or even human ones. Cartoony, realistic, name a few. There are times where I get really good at something, but then I lose that goodness if I draw something else. Dunno why, but it happens.

Anyway, enough of my blathering, here's my first post of work.

I drew SpongeBob. He's like, the only character I can draw pretty well on. He's the easiest character to draw, IMO. Been drawing him since I was in 3rd Grade. After watching that "How to Draw SpongeBob" video by Nickelodeon I got so into drawing him a lot more than I expected. Enjoy.















More artwork will come soon.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Apr 29, 2017)

Sweet, glad you go back into this too!


----------



## LuxerWap (May 23, 2017)

I done everyone. I can't draw anything good. This thread is dead to me now.


----------



## Stephano (May 23, 2017)

10/10 would watch another adventure.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 23, 2017)

LuxerWap said:


> I done everyone. I can't draw anything good. This thread is dead to me now.


No, come on dude. You can't stop drawing! Your drawings are so good.


----------

